# Scents



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What are some of the tactics you guys use for scents and for no human smells when bow hunting. I would like to hear some of the products you have found that work well and the tactics you use for them.

Thanks.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

I like wildlife reasearch scent killer. i spray my gear put it in a scent proof bag with a eath scent wafer. I had a 12" spike buck at 15feet for 5 minutes the other night (downwind of me) he then walked toward me and fed off the leaves on my homemade ground blind for a few minutes. he was at 6 ft and never smelled me. he then walked away. so i must be doing something right.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Scent killer is a must. Like dogdigger I have seen this stuff work where without it you had no chance of that deer not wiffing you. Dan my take on scent is this and you can take it and throw it over your shoulder if you want. :lol:

I never spray myself with anything but scent killer, I don't put a cover scent on my boots or put anything on me that would give the deer a reason to want to smell in my direction or up the tree. I am stealth, do not exist, period.

I have really good luck using a camera film canister stuffed with cotton balls soaked with a trail bait scent. any black licquorice (spelling) smell. I use an old duck call lanyard to hang it about 4 feet off the ground, a licking branch is good, and I put this where I want the deer to stop and pause and mingle around, (MY SHOOTING LANE) I will attract doe's who come through first but the bucks will be soon to follow them and they are simply forced by natural curiosity to either smell what the fuss is or depending on the time of year be wanting to be around the doe's anyway.

I use KISS scent early season all year and had 4 bucks huddled around it in December at 15 yds.. You don't need anything expensive and I only add a drop or two every couple of weeks to the already soaked cotton balls in the canister which I take home and put back out each outing. It will last for years but I think any trail bait early season candy type smelling scent would be just as affective.

I've tried the doe p extra hot rut still steamin' type urine scents during rut, pre rut, post rut, didn't matter the deer were all much more spooky around it compared to the more mild early/all season trail bait style. Just my experience.

Some guys have told me or I've read that if you hunt near apples use an apple scent, acorns same thing but didn't see the purpose and had poor luck. Why try to compete with the real thing? I want to present something a little different that smells good to them and draws that curiosity. If I wanted an apple scent in the air I could just step on an apple on the ground near by but don't really want that on the bottom of my boot either, I want their nose on the ground eating it instead.

I use a grunt call with this type of system and call very little but it is very simple, cheap, and affective. PM me if I can explain anything better.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i used to use tinks 69 doe in rut. i killed two nice bucks that had their nose on the pad when i shot. but in the last few years i noticed to smell has changed it smells like poop and pee now. so i no longer use it. i think to compete with the high end estrus scent line code blue i think it is, tinks had to start using whatever came out of the pen to keep the price down. one buck i shot off tinks ran in full tilt from downwind and stopped on the pad. surprised to crap out of me but i got him so i guess its ok. i also never use any attactant scent on my person.

mark


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Red Fox-P all you need.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Scent Lok Clothing, and Dead Down Wind spray. I swear by the stuff, Had about 5 does straight down wind of me for 30 min last weekend, They never smelt me and they didn't even know I was there. White Lightining is awesome stuff as well. I wouldn't go back to hunting without Scent Lok, I can tell ya that much right now.


----------



## eherzy12 (Oct 13, 2004)

I"m a little extreme but..

I use SCENT BLOCKER Dream Season Clothing. This Stuff ROCKS! The fleece is extremely silent and warm. I also use a Scent Blocker full head cover mask.( By far the most important..Head gives off the most scent). I store everything in a Wildlife Reasearch Scent Proof Bag.

I use Scent Shield Carbon Blast on all my clothes. When you put Scentblocker clothes and Carbon Blast together they work wonders.

I also wipe my bow and what-not down with Scent Shield Field Wipes.

I find all this to be extremely effective and I can't recall any time i've been busted while wearing it.

Last weekend I had a real nice 4x4 come in directly downwind from me. He gave me a big sniff.. But he kept on coming and sat by my stand for 15 minutes. He was probably a shooter but it was my first weekend out and I wasnt quite ready to start flinging arrows. I'll find a bigger one.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't go to that extremed, but last weekend my bottle of scent eliminater (dead down wind) busted, (the spray won't spray out) so I had to go into the woods without, so pretty much naked. I almost went home, but figured I had a good enough wind. Well the wind ended up changing a little to my disadvantage about 20 min. before a couple bruisers stepped out.

I just had a doe wind me in the coming from the same directions the big guys were coming from, she ran away with her fawn right past the 2 bucks. They watched her, and kept coming my way. When the got down wind of me, bout 100 yds........their noses went up in the air, but just kept walking.........they never made it to me by dark, but if I would've had enough light, I believe the would've walked right to me.

So go figure, I was wearing Elimitrax, and they walked for the most part where I did. Didn't seem alarmed 1 bit. Might just throw that bottle away and never use it again.............but than again, probably not

Tator


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

One advantage of using Fox Urine, is that it will sometimes draw a fox in.
That's exactly what happened to me several years ago.
I was on an evening hunt in some trees on the edge of an alfalfa field.
A couple hours before sundown, a Red Fox was out in the alfalfa straight down wind of me, he was goofing around like he was hunting mice and such, kind of entertaining to watch. 
He disapeared for awhile, and at sundown he came in from the other side of me. I arrowed him at 12 yards, pinned him to the ground with a perfect shot, he chewed the crap out of my arrow, and I gave him another one before he expired from the first one. 2nd arrow was an inch or so from the first one. My best shooting ever.  
Here's a pic;


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

great kill, someday I hope to arrow a yote or fox

congrats

Tator


----------

